# Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34" [EDIT: ist nun der Dell AW3418DW geworden]



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

...................


----------



## Mottekus (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Hatte mich über den Monitor auch schon hier erkundigt.

Der soll wohl nur ein 60 Hz Panel haben das auf 100 übertaktet ist. 

Tatsächliche 100Hz Panel sind folgende:

Acer Predator X34P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dell Alienware AW3418DW Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Das mit dem Übertakten hatte ich auch mit bekommen, dachte aber das wäre nicht schlimm.
Der Dell gefällt mir auch sehr gut, kostet aber schon 150 € mehr.

Der Acer wäre mit dem IPS Panel auch gut.
Auf Alternate wo ich kaufen möchte ist er erst in 22 Tage lieferbar.
HZ sind 100 und OC geht auf 120HZ.

Werde ich mir aber mal vormerken und ggf. da ich ehe noch abwarte im Auge behalten.
Das einzige was mich etwas stutzig macht ist das Alternate momentan 5 Rückläufer im Outlet zum Verkauf stehen hat.
Vom Preis her sind sie verlockend, aber es muss ja ein Grund gegeben haben um diesen Monitor zurück zu senden.

Besonders bei IPS habe ich schon einiges gelesen mit Lichthöfen usw.


----------



## Mottekus (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Ich denke von der Panel-Lotterie wirst du bei keinem ausgeschlossen sein. (Man korrigiere mich gern wenn sich das nur speziell auf IPS oder VA auswirkt)

Geduld scheint beim Kauf (Rücksendung etc). wohl ein notwendiges Übel zu sein.

Am Wochenende schaue ich mir den AOC bei einem Kollegen an. Eigentlich auch nur um überhaupt mal Erfahrungswerte mit 21:9 zu bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Das stimmt schon, aber ich schaue oft ins Outlet rein und auch wenn andere Monitore mit dabei sein können fällt auf das dieser Monitor in der Stückzahl vermehrt im gleichem Zeitraum vorkommt.
Könnte aber momentan auch Zufall sein, da ggf. öfters gekauft wurde.


----------



## Mottekus (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Okay, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Möchte ich folglich auch nicht dementieren. Sollte vllt mal in die Outlets schauen


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Der Asus hat doch ein IPS Panel also einen Kontrast und Schwarzwert wie mit VA bekommt man damit nicht ! Dein Eizo mit Sharp Panel hat diesebezüglich die besten Werte.
Dafür hatte der Eizo etwas Input Lag und die Reaktionszeit des VA Panels war langsamer also leichtes Schlieren aber dagegen gab es ja den Turbo 240 Mode (Blur Reduction).

Den Asus PG348Q kannst du mit dem Acer X34 vergleichen weil gleiches Panel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Mit dem Eizo hast du vollkommen recht, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich wirklich so viel Geld ausgeben soll.
Mit dem Monitor hatte ich sehr viel Glück, für nur 300 Euro vor ein paar Jahren bekommen und keine Pixelfehler.

Mit den Farben und den Schwarzwerte bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
Innerhalb von Games ist dieses 240Hz Modus auch sehr gut, muss aber für Texte wieder auf 120Hz umschalten da sonst beim scrollen schwarze Streifen an den Buchstaben entstehen.
Dieser Modus fügt ja ein Schwarzbild immer dazwischen und dieses zieht leichte streifen beim scrollen von Texten. Da ich selten über 120 FPS komme nutze ich diesen Modus selten bis kaum.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Ich bin nur wegen G-Sync vom Eizo weg weil mich ohne Sync das Tearing auch bei 120/144Hz an allen vertikalen Kanten stört aber ein aktuelles VA Panel ist leider deutlich schlechter.
Hier sieht man den Unterscheid gut wobei nicht klar ist miti welcher Helligkeit der Neuere lief. Lenovo Y27G, Samsung C27FG70, Acer Z271, usw. dürften alle das gleiche Panel haben.
Laut diesem Test kommt man im optimalen Fall auf 8ms also das schliert schon etwas und Blur Reduktion zuschalten geht nicht weil funktioniert nicht zusammen mit FreeSync/G-Sync.


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Mit Tearing habe ich keine Probleme, denn da muss ich schon über 120 FPS kommen.
Komme ich über 120FPS schalte ich ggf. die 240Hz ein und dann passt es wieder, aber wegen dem Text mag ich dieses hin und her schalten nicht.

Meine Spiele habe ich so konfiguriert das ich normal nicht über 120 FPS komme.
Darunter läuft es im Grunde auch sehr gut.

Früher mit meinem 22" Samsung Monitor(60Hz) und meiner 980er Grafikkarte hatte ich viel mit Tearing zu kämpfen.
Mich bewegt die Darstellung in 21/9, G-Sync, 1440P, curved Display und Ultra-Wide (3440x1440) Diagonale dazu.

*Mir ist da ein Fehler unterlaufen....*


IICARUS schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem oben genannten Monitor?
> ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Diesen gibt es zur Zeit für knapp 1000€ zu kaufen.
> *Das Panel hat VA* und VA habe ich schon mit meinem Eizo Foris FG2421 und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


Das Panel hat kein VA sondern ist ein IPS!



> Der ROG Swift PG348Q ist das neue Flaggschiff der ROG Monitor-Flotte. Mit seinem 86,36cm (34") großen, Ultra-Wide (3440x1440) Curved IPS-Bildschirm kannst Du Dein Sichtfeld erweitern, perfekt in das Spiel eintauchen und Deine Ziele schneller als je zuvor erfassen.


Quelle: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, LED-Monitor titan, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB, NVIDIA G-Sync

Habe soeben ein paar Daten im Angebot nachgeschaut, ist mir daher gerade aufgefallen.
Hatte so viele Bildschirme bei mir auf dem Schirm, so dass ich mich wohl im diesem Thema vertan habe.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Habe mich jetzt zu den Dell AW3418DW entschieden.
Bekommen habe ich ihn statt für 1.199,- € für nur 929,00 €.

Der Monitor ist aus dem Outlet von Alternate und da ja ein Widerrufsrecht besteht möchte ich ihn unter die Lupe nehmen.
Sollte er für meine Bedürfnisse ok sein dann habe ich 270 Euro gespart.

Wenn ich Glück habe kommt er schon morgen, da Alternate sehr schnell mit dem Versand ist.
Mein Gehäuse hatte ich damals auch aus dem Outlet, hier war nur der Rahmen des Seitenteil etwas eingedrückt.
Es war ein Transportschaden und das Gehäuse war nagel neu und nie in Gebrauch gewesen. Das Seitenteil hatte ich damals zunächst gerichtet und später sogar gegen getöntes echt Glas ausgetauscht.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich eine 960 EVO M.2 45€ günstiger bekommen.
Die SSD war auch neu, keine Gebrauchsspuren sichtbar. Möglicherweise war sie jemanden zu langsam der vergessen hatte den Treiber dazu zu installieren oder ohne passiv Kühler nicht auf volle Geschwindigkeit kam.
Bei mir erreicht sie real im Task die vom Hersteller vorgegeben Geschwindigkeit. In Tests kommt sie fast an diese Geschwindigkeit dran. Im Großem und Ganzem ist alles ok und das Laufwerkt läuft sehr gut.

Vielleicht habe ich mit dem neuen Monitor auch so viel Glück... mal sehen. 

EDIT: Sendungsnummer habe ich bereits erhalten.
Es ist aber noch nicht ersichtlich ob bereits versendet wurde.

EDIT: Sendestautus ist jetzt... voraussichtliche Lieferung morgen Samstag...


----------



## Venom89 (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Dell.
Haben ihn direkt bei dell gekauft. Mit dem Support kann man handeln


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt und neugierig wie dieser Format und Auflösung in Natura sein wird, es hat mich so sehr gereizt dass ich es unbedingt haben wollte.
Aber heute wird es nichts mit der Lieferung, die Sendung ist gestern Nacht nicht weiter Transportiert worden.


----------



## ludscha (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Wird am Anfang für dich etwas ungewohnt sein  das Format, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran .

Bin auf deine Meinung zum Dell gespannt, weil bei mir steht der PG 348Q.

Mfg


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Bin noch nicht sicher ob ich ihn behalten werde, denn wenn Alternate ganze 270 Euro runter geht, dann kann was gravierendes vorhanden sein.
Alleine schon wegen dem Umstand steht noch nicht sicher ob der bleibt. Aber ich bin nicht so pingelig und wenn er soweit ok ist würde ich ihn auch behalten.
Selbst wenn er irgendein mangel hat weshalb ich ihn nicht behalte, kann ich zumindest mal schauen ob ich überhaupt mit Größe, Format und Auflösung klar komme.

Eine Umstellung wird es sicherlich sein, aber das kenne ich auch von früher mit neuem Monitor oder wenn eine neue Maus, Tastatur gekauft wurde.

Das Format 21:9 finde ich gut, denn das konnte ich bereits im Spiel Overwatch umstellen und testen. Nur wird es dann mit meinem Monitor sehr klein, da er nicht so breit ist und unten/oben abgeschnitten wird.
Demnach müsste es mit dem richtigem Monitor richtig Geil werden.


----------



## ludscha (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Ahh... habe gerade gelesen das du ihn aus dem Outlet bestellt hast.

Ich drück dir die Daumen das er keine gravierenden Mängel hat.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Bei meinen letzten zwei Käufe dort war alles ok.
Bei der 960 EVO was ich auch von dort habe konnte ich bis heute nicht erkennen wieso sie dort angeboten wurde.
Keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren und die M.2 läuft 1A.

Mein Gehäuse ist auch von dort, der war neu nur mit Transsportschaden am Rahmen des Seitenteil.
Das Gehäuse selber war nicht beschädigt. Das Seitenteil habe ich damals selbst etwas gerichtet und später dann sogar gegen ein neues Seitenteil aus Echtglas ausgetauscht.
Habe damals auch einiges gespart und sogar weil es keine leichte Gebrauchsspuren waren noch ein zusätzlichen Gutschrift von 15 Euro bekommen.

Bin schon sehr gespannt in welchen Zustand der Monitor ist und ob ggf. ersichtlich ist wieso er dort zum Kauf angeboten wurde.
Aber 270 Euro sind auch nicht ohne und es ist ja ein Top Monitor so dass ich dann auch nicht so pingelig sein werde.


----------



## s0niC (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Ich möchte das Format nicht mehr missen. Bei mir werkelt ein PG348Q mit einer GTX1080. Der Monitor ist auf 100Hz übertaktet und die Spiele dementsprechend, insofern möglich, angepasst. Am Anfang dachte ich "Boah" ist das riesig. Man(n) gewöhnt sich aber sehr schnell daran. Battlefield mit größerem FOV ist schon sehr hübsch. 

Allerdings und das ist die Schattenseite im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ist Backlightbleeding in allen 4 Ecken vorhanden. Es lässt sich damit leben und durch die Einstellungen etwas vertuschen aber es ist trotzdem da. Dies ist auch schon der zweite Monitor, bei dem ersten war das Logo welches das Rog Logo auf den Tisch wirft defekt. Das Bleeding war aber auch vorhanden.

Bei dem Dell ist die Krümmung etwas größer, berichte doch mal wie es bei dir mit Lichthöfen oder Bleeding aussieht.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Da bin ich auch schon gespannt.
Mein Eizo hat nichts davon und ist in diesem Sinn Top.
Noch nicht mal Lichthöfe hat es.

Mein UHD Fernsehen hat nur an manchen kleinen Stellen etwas leichte Lichthöfe.
Sieht man aber nur wenn man sich direkt darauf konzentriert und extra absucht und auch nur wenn ein Film die schwarzen Balken oben/unten hat.
Bleeding  oder IPS-Glow ist jedoch nicht vorhanden. Bin mir nicht sicher, aber mein Samsung UHD hat glaube ich ehe VA Pannel weshalb dies nicht vorkommt.

Blöd das es heute mit der Lieferung nicht klappte.
Monitor ging gestern raus ist aber dort im Verteilerzentrum bei DHL verblieben.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Kleiner Update... Monitor wurde heute ins Ziel-Paketzentrum bei uns geliefert, wird jetzt aber erst zum Zustellbezirk weiter gehen und voraussichtlich erst morgen geliefert.


----------



## Mottekus (10. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

bin schon ganz gespannt wie deine Eindrücke heute sein werden


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Ich auch und ich bin schon ganz ungeduldig... die Lieferung hat sich etwas heraus gezögert, denke hat mit der Größe des Paketes was zu tun.
Zwischen 11:00 Uhr und 14:00 Uhr soll er geliefert werden.

Melde mich dann wieder. 

*EDIT: *

Wir haben mittlerweile schon 13:24 Uhr und der Sendestatus hat sich seit Gestern nicht geändert.
Keine Ahnung was DHL zur Zeit macht... Streiken, langsamer Versand wegen Großpaket oder ... keine Ahnung.
Normalerweise sind Pakete von Alternate schon am nächsten Tag bei mir, selbst mit einem sehr großer Paket mit meinem Gamingstuhl war es damals nicht anders.

Am Freitag Abend wurde bereits versendet und hatte eine voraussichtliche Lieferung zum Samstag.
Daraus wurde dann nichts, da am Startpaketzentrum das Paket übers Wochenende hängen blieb.

Dann dachte ich mir am Wochenende... gut wird dann bestimmt am Montag was werden. Gestern dann jedoch das weiter Transportieren zum Zustellbezirk(bzw. selten vorkommt) was mir so auch nicht bekannt ist.
Ok dachte ich mir... ein Tag länger was solls, aber jetzt ändert sich der Sendestatus erneut nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das er heute noch kommen wird... meine Geduld wird momentan sehr strapaziert...


----------



## s0niC (10. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Wenn man(n) mal auf was wartet und die Ankunft kaum erwarten kann lässt sich der Paketbote extra feiern.  ...-obwohl er sicher am wenigsten dafür kann. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

DHL war heute tatsächlich gegen 14:00 Uhr in unserer Gegend, kam jedoch nichts und der Sendestatus hat sich nicht geändert...


----------



## Pipo093 (11. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*



IICARUS schrieb:


> DHL war heute tatsächlich gegen 14:00 Uhr in unserer Gegend, kam jedoch nichts und der Sendestatus hat sich nicht geändert...



der hat dein bildschirmr zu sich selbst mit nach hause genommen :o


----------



## IICARUS (11. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Sendestatus hat sich noch nichts geändert... nur fehlt jetzt darin natürlich die Voraussichtliche Lieferung auf Dienstag.
Vielleicht ist es Karma und ich soll den Monitor nicht bekommen... 

Bin schon gespannt wann sich da was tut und wenn bis nächste Woche sich nichts tut muss ich mich mit Alternate in Verbindung setzen.
Das letzte mal war es sehr nervig, da zunächst immer auf Zeit gesetzt wurde. Habe normal keine Lust mich mit Alternate in so einem Fall zu beschäftigen.
Hatte da schon ein Fall da hat es ein ganzen Monat gedauert bis es geklärt wurde.

Siehe neues Thema von mir: Ärgernis mit DHL und Lieferschwierigkeiten in letzter Zeit


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Monitor wurde heute geliefert.
Verpackung sah aus als hätten da Mäuse dran genagt und es Jahrelang irgendwo im Keller verstaubt hat.
Der Inhalt jedoch ist TOP!

Keine Gebrauchsspuren und Monitor sieht absolut neu aus.
Keine Pixelfehler, keine Lichthöfe und auch kein Ghostig.

Mit den Einstellungen muss ich mich noch etwas beschäftigen und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl als es etwas flackern tut.
Aber im Browser ist es sehr gut und auch beim Scrollen und auch innerhalb von Bilder. Manche Youtube Videos mit 1080P flackern ein wenig wenn Bewegungen drin sind.
Das wird aber daran liegen das die Auflösung größer ist, denn es kommt nur mit Vollbild vor. Videos in 1440P oder 2160P werden sehr gut wiedergegeben.

Spiele sind sehr Geil darauf und meine Grafikkarte schafft es auch sehr gut.
In Overwatch habe ich mich im Grunde nicht verschlechtert, hier erreiche ich im Schnitt 110-120 FPS.
Zuvor kam ich manchmal auf die 130 FPS, aber meist lag ich auch zwischen 110-120 FPS.


----------



## s0niC (12. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung: ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34"*

Das ist doch super wenn sich das warten gelohn hat. Das mit dem flackern könnte am Kabel liegen. Hast du den Monitor am DisplayPort dran? Ich lese immer wieder das die mitgelieferten Kabel nicht so der Hit sind. Ich suche auch gerade ein etwas längeres und bin da sehr unentschlossen. 

Mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Setup.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2018)

Hast du Gsync auch auf dem Desktop an?


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2018)

G-Sync ist an und das mitgelieferte Kabel habe ich nicht dran.
Habe ein hochwertiges Kabel dran was ich zuvor auch an meinem alten dran hatte.
Der lief ja auch mit 120Hz.

Dieses Kabel ist dran: PYTHON(R) Series PREMIUM DisplayPort 1.2: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Habe in der Bedienungsanleitung gelesen das es auch vom OC kommen kann.
Aber momentan ist alles gut und ein Unterschied sehe ich nur darin das Spiele mit 120Hz einen ticken sich besser anfühlen.

Momentan bin ich auch dran mich an den neuen Format zu gewöhnen, wobei ich damit eigentlich schon gut auskomme nur bei schnellen Bewegungen wird es leicht schwindelig da ich das Gefühl habe im Geschehen mitten drin zu sein. Es ist jedenfalls ein sehr großer Unterschied zwischen 16:9 und 21:9. Wobei mir diese 21:9 besser  gefallen. Browser habe ich dann nicht auf volle Größe, da wird es sonst viel zu groß... 

Es ist aber toll das ich mehrere Browserseiten nebeneinander setzen kann und mit der Auflösung komme ich auch sehr gut klar.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2018)

Stell mal Gsync auf dem Desktop aus und guck ob es weg ist.


----------



## ludscha (12. April 2018)

Bei mir ist G-Sync nur im Vollbild aktiv.

Schön zu hören, das du was für dich Passendes gefunden hast 



> Momentan bin ich auch dran mich an den neuen Format zu gewöhnen, wobei  ich damit eigentlich schon gut auskomme nur bei schnellen Bewegungen  wird es leicht schwindelig da ich das Gefühl habe im Geschehen mitten  drin zu sein. Es ist jedenfalls ein sehr großer Unterschied zwischen  16:10 und 21:9. Wobei mir diese 21:9 besser  gefallen. Browser habe ich  dann nicht auf volle Größe, da wird es sonst viel zu groß...



Ging mir am Anfang auch so 



@sOniC

Ich hab das Kabel hier, funzt 

InLine 4K (UHD) DisplayPort Kabel, schwarz - 3m

oder eben jenes was IICARUS verlinkt hat.

Mfg


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2018)

Habe nun G-Sync auch auf Vollbild gesetzt, war auch im Fenstermodus aktiv.
Scheint jetzt gut zu sein.

Soweit sieht es nun sehr gut aus, auch mit den Einstellungen denke ich sind die momentan gut.
Mal sehen ob ich sie so stehen lasse.

Hier mal ein einige Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mit dem Kauf bin ich sehr zufrieden und viel besser als erwartet da der Monitor aus dem Outlet Verkauf war und ich mir Gedanken dazu machte.
Wie ich bereits schrieb sehe ich absolut kein Grund wieso der Monitor dort angeboten wurde. Es sind gar keine Gebrauchsspuren, Kratzer oder der Gleichen vorhanden und sonst auch nichts wie Pixelfehler oder Lichthöfe. Es war auch der komplette Zubehör mit dabei.

Habe dieses mit dem Ufo-Test getestet und mit dem Eizo-Test.


----------



## Cruach (12. April 2018)

Ich würd jetzt den Monitor genießen und nicht mehr lange nach Fehlern suchen.  Wer sucht der findet!  Gratz zu dem geilen Monitor!


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2018)

Nach Fehler in diesem Sinn habe ich nicht gesucht, habe halt einige Tests gemacht wie gut der IPS-Pannel ist.
Genossen habe ich auch schon in Overwacht einige Runden, die Leute hatten gar keine Chance mehr... 

Das Curved finde ich auch sehr gut. 
Einzig mein Schreibtisch(50cm tief) gefällt mir nicht so sehr, würde der 15-20cm tiefer sein wäre es besser.
Aber es geht, kann man auch so lassen.

Muss aber da zusagen das es gut ist G-Sync mit dabei zu haben, aber mein Eizo mit 120 Hz war ohne G-Sync auch sehr gut.
Im Vergleich zu dem VA der auch schon sehr gute Farben und Schwarzwerte lieferte bringt dieser IPS-Pannel die Farben noch viel besser und 
kräftiger rüber. Die Schwarzwerte finde ich auch sehr gut. In allem ein sehr gutes Pannel!


----------



## Cruach (12. April 2018)

Wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr ne 1180TI gegönnt habe steht so ein Monitor in der Größe mit der Ausstattung (oder so ähnlich) auch auf der Wunschliste. Ist schon ziemlich geil!


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2018)

Habe nur eine 1070er Grafikkarte und mit Overwacht komme ich auf 120 FPS.

Musste sogar die FPS auf 120 FPS beschränken da diese sonst gelegentlich leicht darüber gehen würden.
Meine Grafikkarte ist aber auf 2050MHz GPU und 4500MHz VRam übertaktet. Dieser Takt wird auch mit meiner Wasserkühlung schön bis 41 Grad gehalten.
Natürlich kann ich jetzt nicht zu allen Spielen was sagen, da ich die anderen die ich habe noch nicht getestet habe, aber da kommt ja wieder der Vorzug vom G-Sync in Geltung sollte ich unter 120 FPS fallen.

In Overwacht zumindest habe ich jetzt nicht viel an Leistung verloren, im Gegenteil ist fast die selbe geblieben.
Kann aber auch an dem 21:9 Format liegen, denn letztens habe ich an meinem UHD 55 Zoll Fernsehen auch 21:9 für Overwacht eingestellt und ich kam auf 70 FPS mit Episch.
Der Fernseher hat aber nur 60 HZ so dass ich im Grunde schon 10 FPS zu viel hatte.

In einem Test mit meinem Full-HD Eizo Monitor auf 21:9 stellte ich auch fest das ich viel mehr FPS ereichen konnte.
Ich kann mich jetzt zwar nicht ganz erinnern aber ich kam schon an die 150-160 FPS hoch was mit 16:9 max. nur 130 FPS waren.
Hatte mich auch lange gesträubt so viel Geld auszugeben da mein Full-HD auch gut war, aber dann hatte ich dieses Angebot gefunden wo ich ganze 270 Euro gespart habe.

Da musste ich dann zugreifen... hatte da keine Wahl mehr...


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2018)

So habe die Einstellungen jetzt sehr gut hinbekommen und jetzt weis ich was heute etwas geflimmert hat.
Es war beim Scroll im Browser, da hat die Schrift ganz leicht geflackert. Es lag an der Reaktionszeit, mit Normal ist alles gut, mit Schnell war es sehr leicht und mit Superschnell noch deutlicher.
Habe sie nun auf Normal stehen lassen, denn damit ist es im Desktop und auch innerhalb von Spielen gut.

Im übrigem habe ich mal ein Video zum Test erstellt.
Nicht wundern, die FPS sind etwas niedriger weil die Video Funktion im Hintergrund läuft. Normal liege ich zwischen 100 und 120 FPS.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etSILs6tTYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video ist im Format 21:9 1440P und 2160P.
Erstellt wurde es aber mit 1440P, YouTube hat noch 4K mit daraus gemacht.
Das Video wird aber intern erstellt und hat bis auf dem Format mit dem Monitor nicht direkt was zu tun.


----------



## Mottekus (13. April 2018)

irgendwie kann ich nicht auf das Video zugreifen. Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Bericht und die vielen Eindrücke. 
Dann werde ich mich wohl auch mal danach umschauen. 

Off-Topic: Neuer Schreibtisch wäre wirklich mal angebracht


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2018)

Ja mit dem Schreibtisch muss ich mal schauen, aber es geht vom Abstand her, da ich noch die Tastatur raus ziehen muss und ich so auf Abstand bleiben muss.
Möglicherweise tausche ich die Tischplatte aus und mache sie 70cm tief. Ein anderer Schreibtisch passt nicht rein, da ich im Wohnzimmer nicht so viel Platz dazu habe.

Zu YouTube kann ich dir nichts zu sagen, bei mir läuft es und es ist auch auf Öffentlich gesetzt.


----------



## s0niC (14. April 2018)

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Monitor. Es freut mich das alles geklappt hat. Als nächstes dann einen neuen Schreibtisch der dem Monitor gerecht wird. Da ist doch kaum noch Platz.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

Bin schon dran mir was zu suchen.

Momentan geht es noch, da ich noch die Tastatur mit raus ziehen muss und dann sitze ich mit meinem Gesicht zum Monitor etwa 70cm entfernt.
Möchte aber was massive haben wo ich noch ein Schubfach für die Tastatur darunter bauen kann und der PC soll rechts von mir so darunter passen das ich noch genug Platz habe um davor sitzen zu können.

Mit dem Monitor ist alles super, komme sehr gut mit ihm aus.
Habe mich auch schon gut an das neue 21:9 Format gewöhnt und Spiele machen noch mehr Spaß damit.


----------



## Cruach (14. April 2018)

Du könntest den Monitor auch an eine Halterung hängen, vielleicht bist du dann etwas flexibler mit dem Schreibtisch. Ich hab diese hier:

RICOO Monitor Tischhalterung fur Monitore: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

Hatte auch schon dran gedacht, aber dann fallen die schönen LEDs der Halterung und der Design davon weg.... 
Zudem wird wahrscheinlich meine Tischplatte mit dem Gewicht wegbrechen da sie nur 15mm stark ist. Hinten kann ich sie auch nicht anbringen da so ein Brett bündig verläuft.
Nee da muss ein neuer Tisch her. 

Habe gerade was gefunden, der wäre 73cm tief und könnte auch frei im Raum stehen.
Meiner ist ja nur 50cm tief, diese 23 cm mehr würden schon viel ausmachen.

Die Halterung ist auch nur bis 30 Zoll vorgesehen, meiner ist 34 Zoll und hat somit auch eine große Spannweite von 82cm(kürzeste Strecke wegen Curved gemessen).


----------



## Venom89 (14. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte auch schon dran gedacht, aber dann fallen die schönen LEDs der Halterung und der Design davon weg....



Da verzichtest du nur auf den einen LED Streifen am Fuß.




IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe gerade was gefunden, der wäre 73cm tief und könnte auch frei im Raum stehen.
> Meiner ist ja nur 50cm tief, diese 23 cm mehr würden schon viel ausmachen.



50cm ist schon arg wenig. Ich habe mittlerweile 250x75cm und erst damit fühle ich mich wohl 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Halterung ist auch nur bis 30 Zoll vorgesehen, meiner ist 34 Zoll und hat somit auch eine große Spannweite von 82cm(kürzeste Strecke wegen Curved gemessen).



Die Zoll Angaben kannst du ignorieren. Es kommt nur auf VESA und Gewicht an.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

Stimmt schon, das mit der LED ist klar, aber ich bin auf der suche nach einem Tisch zwischen 60 und 70cm tiefe.
Muss auch bei mir im Wohnzimmer rein passen und soll auch eine gewisse dicke des Holz haben.
Möchte keine dünnen Platten mehr haben.

Bin schon den ganzen Tag dran was zu suchen und die meisten die mir gefallen haben Lieferzeiten zwischen 4 und 6 Wochen.
Will da schon was neues haben, daher fällt die Halterung weg.

Habe hier auch etwas Platzprobleme, daher darf ich auch nicht länger als 120-140cm werden.


----------



## Venom89 (14. April 2018)

Ikea Alex + Arbeitsplatte nach Maß. Habe meine vom Schreiner mit einer Dicke von 45mm.
Die ganzen fertig Tische kann man doch vergessen sobald man ein bestimmtes Maß haben möchte


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

Das stimmt, bisher habe ich auch nicht das perfekte gefunden und da ich auch gut mit Holz arbeiten kann war ich auch schon am überlegen mir selbst was zu bauen.
Aber Ikea ist auch ein guter Laden und anfertigen lassen ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit.

EDIT: Habe auch was gefunden in der Größe (Lang/Breit/Hoch) 130x60x74.
Die Tischplatte sitzt auf einem 35cm breitem Unterregal und hier würde ich das Regal so anpassen das es nur unter dem Tisch sitzt.
Mit den Platten die ich dann übrig habe kann ich mir so ein Tastaturausschub noch mit dran machen, da ich die Tastatur nicht gerne mit auf dem Schreibtisch habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venom89 (14. April 2018)

Hier zB links und rechts:
 Ikea Alex. Gibt es auch in anderen Farben.
ALEX - IKEA

Und wenn 150cm auch noch passen würden 
Eine günstige Tischplatte.

LINNMON - IKEA

Dann kann man sich wirklich alles nach Wunsch zusammenstellen.
Mein Mora hängt zB innen am Linken Alexschrank.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2018)

Muss mal schauen, denn 130cm sind schon das Maximum.
Normalerweise müsste ich bei 120cm bleiben.

Habe oben mal ein Bild als Edit eingefügt, denn alles selbst zusammenbauen muss ich ja nicht und würde auch nicht günstiger kommen.
Kosten würde es mit Versand 210 Euro.

Kreissäge und sonstiges Werkzeug habe ich da.
Aber ich schau mich noch auf Ikea um.

EDIT: Habe mir die Bauteile auf Ikea angeschaut was du mir verlinkt hast und das gefällt mir auch ganz gut.
Ich schau mal, denn das sieht auch gut aus und kommt sogar günstiger.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2018)

Erstmal vielen Danke für die Links, die bringen mich sehr weiter. 
Habe mich jetzt entschieden was ich machen möchte.

Ich werde mir dort eine Tischplatte 120x60mm holen + 2x Beine + 2x 100x60mm.
Aus den 2x 100mm mache ich mir das linke Bein, den Auszug für meine Tastatur und die Querstrebe um das linke Bein zu stabilisieren. 

Kostenpunkt um die 65 Euro.

Container usw. brauche ich nicht und ich möchte mein Rechner unter dem Tisch mit darunter haben.
Habe seitlich ein Container jetzt schon stehen wo mein Drucker drauf steht und noch ein kleinen Regal für den Router usw.

EDIT: Das wird aber erst zum ende des Monats was werden, da ich momentan etwas knapp bei Kasse bin.


----------



## s0niC (16. April 2018)

Cruach schrieb:


> Du könntest den Monitor auch an eine Halterung hängen, vielleicht bist du dann etwas flexibler mit dem Schreibtisch. Ich hab diese hier:
> 
> RICOO Monitor Tischhalterung fur Monitore: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Funktioniert perfekt!




Hallo und gutem Morgen, die Halterung ist offiziell nur bis 30 Zoll ausgelegt. Ich habe einen Asus PG348Q und überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit das Teil aufzuhängen. Der Fuß ist schon sehr klobig. Gibt es bei dir kein kippeln oder Neigen des Armes? Die Monitore sind ja auch etwas schwerer. 

Grüße.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2018)

Viel wichtiger sind da eher die 8kg Maximallast.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

Der original Ständer bring ordentlich was auf die Waage, der ist aus Metall.

Zudem ist er sehr groß und hält den Monitor mit Abstand etwas nach vorne, da wäre in der Tat solch eine Monitorhalterung am Schreibtisch besser.
Der original Ständer lässt sich natürlich in der Höhe, zur Seite drehen und auch neigen. Der Bildschirm lässt sich daher sehr gut ausrichten.

Bei einer Tischplatte von 35mm würde ich solch eine Halterung noch ggf. anbringen, aber nicht an meinem Tisch der eine Tischplatte von nur 12mm hat. Ausserdem verläuft auf der Unterseite(Rückseite) der Tischplatte ein Querbrett der den Tisch stabilisieren soll. Diese Platte ist so dicht am Rand angebracht da könnte ich die Halterung nicht anbringen. Wenn ich am tippen bin wackelt jetzt durch die schwache Konstruktion meines Schreibtisch der Bildschirm ein wenig, bei der Halterung was am Schreibtisch mit angeschraubt wird wird es sicherlich noch verstärkt werden.

Leider habe ich hinter meinem Schreibtisch keine Wand, sonst würde ich eine Wandhalterung vorziehen.
Naja... eine Wand habe ich schon, aber die besteht komplett aus Glas. 
Und dann hängt da noch die Gardine davor... 

Habe den Bildschirm jetzt nicht gewogen, aber über 8kg wird der bestimmt nicht kommen.
Der Fuß nimmt von meinem Schreibtisch auch 32cm ein. Das finde ich jetzt nicht so störend, da meine Tastatur sich darunter zum ausziehen befindet und ich den Tisch überwiegen nur zum nutzen meines Rechners nutze. Schriftstücke habe ich daher dort selten drauf liegen und wenn dann nur vorübergehend wenn ich was bearbeite.

Aber am ende des Monats kommt zunächst der neue Tisch und dann schaue ich mal wie es damit ist.
Zur Not kann ich dort dann immer noch solch eine Halterum am Tisch anbringen.

Habe mich noch nicht ganz entschieden was für eine Farbe der neue Schreibtisch dann haben soll.
Der Rahmen des Monitor und Fuß sind komplett Schwarz.


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2018)

Ich nutze zB diese
Bestand Aluminium Monitor Tischhalterung mit Schwenkbare Neigbare Drehbare Funktion fur 17'' - 27'' TV Bildschirm & PC Monitor, NUR kompatibel mit VESA-Lochabstand: 75 x 75 mm, 100 x 100 mm - Grau: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Damit ist man dann auch extrem Flexibel in der Ausrichtung


----------



## Cruach (16. April 2018)

Bei mir hängt jetzt nur ein 24 Zoll Monitor dran, aber der Halterung trau ich nen 34er ebenfalls zu. Ist sehr stabil und nichts wackelt!


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2018)

Habe ich mir mal vorgemerkt, sollte ich mit dem neuen Schreibtisch und dem original Fuss nicht zufrieden sein.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die Zoll Angaben kannst du ignorieren. Es kommt nur auf VESA und Gewicht an.




Kann ich sie dann für den Asus ROG Swift pg348q nehmen? 34 Zoll und wiegt genau 8 kg. Eben die 8 kg bis für die sie Halterung zugelassen ist...


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Habe mal eine Liste gefunden, da werden die Gewichte von Monitore gelistet.
34.14" Dell Alienware AW3418DW - Gewicht

Meiner wiegt laut der Liste:
Ohne Fuss: 7,27kg
Mit Fuss: 12,24kg


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Liste gefunden, da werden die Gewichte von Monitore gelistet.
> 34.14" Dell Alienware AW3418DW - Gewicht
> 
> Meiner wiegt laut der Liste:
> ...



Ja gelistet ist er mit 7,4 oder so. Gewogen da war er bei 8kg. Ist zu riskant oder?


----------



## IICARUS (22. April 2018)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber zu meinem wurde berichtet das ich ihn auch verwenden könnte.
Habe ja selbst noch nie einen verbaut.

Mein Schreibtisch ist bestellt und wird voraussichtlich zum ende der Woche kommen.
Dann schaue ich erstmals wie es mit dem originalem Fuss ist, da es mich nicht stört wenn der Monitor mit auf dem Schreibtisch steht.


----------



## Venom89 (22. April 2018)

mAwA88 schrieb:


> Kann ich sie dann für den Asus ROG Swift pg348q nehmen? 34 Zoll und wiegt genau 8 kg. Eben die 8 kg bis für die sie Halterung zugelassen ist...



Das ist kein Problem. Du kannst die Federn nachspannen mit einem Imbus Schlüssel.


----------



## mAwA88 (22. April 2018)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Problem. Du kannst die Federn nachspannen mit einem Imbus Schlüssel.




Ok und es kann auch nichts brechen in Sachen Arm oder sonstiges ? Ich meine vom GEwicht her passt es ja . Hast du auch Erfahrung mit dem Asus Rog ,was die befestigung angeht ? Mir scheint dies nicht so einfach zu sein wegen der Vertiefung welche hinten entsteht, so das die Vesa Platte dann nich richtig aufliegt.


----------



## Venom89 (22. April 2018)

Brechen?  
Das Teil ist wirklich massiv und schwer. Da bricht nichts so einfach. Erst Recht nicht bei läppischen 8KG. 

Die Platte wird schon in die Vertiefung passen. Ich sehe da kein Problem.

Du wirst nur die Gasfedern stramm drehen müssen. Danach kannst du den ausrichten wie du magst


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2018)

Kleines Update... gestern habe ich die Sachen von Ikea geliefert bekommen, hat fast 1 1/2 Wochen gedauert, da sie alleine schon 8 Tage mit versenden gebraucht haben. War aber gestern leider zu spät um ihn zusammen bauen zu können. Heute ist es leider auch nicht möglich da ich hierzu einige Platten zurecht schneiden muss und heute kein Krach mit sägen und bohren wegen dem Feiertag gemacht werden kann.

Das ganze soll so am ende aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der linke Fuss mit Tastaturauszug wird von mir selbst zugeschnitten und verbaut.
Dazu habe ich mir einfach eine zweite Arbeitsplatte in 1 Meter Länge dazu gekauft.
*
Zum Thema:*

Mein Monitor läuft soweit auch super nur hatte ich hin und wieder kurze Bildaussetzer wenn ein Usb am Rechner angeschlossen wurde oder der Aktenvernichter der mit auf der Steckdosenleiste dran ist an war und der Rückwärts Knopf betätigt wurde. Dachte schon das der Monitor defekt wäre da er so empfindlich auf bestimmte Frequenzen reagierte. Hatte noch ein Display Port-Kabel da von meinem Eizo da und mit dem passiert es nicht. Das Kabel vom Eizo hat aber solche Ferrit Filter mit dran, möglich das diese die Störfrequenzen ausfiltern.

Das Kabel was ich dran hatte war am Eizo dran und dort gab es keine Probleme.
War dieses hier: PYTHON(R) Series PREMIUM DisplayPort 1.2: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Sollte man meinen das es auch hochwertig ist.

Auf die Idee ein anderes DP-Kabel zu versuchen brachte mich ein Beitrag im Internet wo jemand mit einem LC Monitor das selbe Problem hatte und es auch mit einem anderem Kabel beheben konnte.

Solche Ferrit Filter gibt es auch auf Ebay oder auf Conrad zu kaufen.
Vielleicht kaufe ich zwei und mache sie drauf und teste ob es dann weg ist.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2018)

Update... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir aber noch ein großes Gamepad bestellt, 900x400x3mm
Da die Oberfläche etwas rau ist und eine Holzmaserung hat und mein Mauszeiger manchmal spazieren geht. 

EDIT:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

